# Steel City 14" Bandsaw



## teenagewoodworker

looks cool. i think that when i need to buy a big woodworking machine in the future one of the places that i will turn towards in Steel City.


----------



## Dominic

Your's is the second review I have read on this saw and both LJ love the saw. I think, I have found my next pruchase. Thank for taking the time to share.


----------



## 280305

If anyone is interested in this saw, it looks like Highland Woodworking has a good deal here for $700:
"Our special package deal bundles the Steel City bandsaw (14" model 50100), Steel City Tool's optional rip fence assembly, and Steel City Tool's optional 12" height attachment."


----------



## DaleM

I bought this exact one from Highland Woodworking. I was looking for the granite top one but they were sold out. This is the same saw as the granite one, but with a different table. The base even says 14 inch deluxe granite on it. The rip fence comes with the resaw fence attachment also. See GaryK's review of the saw that he won for another review of this saw with the granite top. By the way, I have had no problems with the saw so far. The setup went really smoothly, including adding the height attachment. I had no problem doing it by myself. All of the adjustments were easy and I was cutting right away. I did order the 1/2" woodslicer blade at the same time since with the riser block since I had to get a longer blade anyway. Add $30 to the cost but it's a great blade for the price.


----------



## Billboard

I just bought the same at Highland at their Spring Sale. I bought it for $500 without the riser or fence. I'll get those later. So far I love the saw, of course, its my first band saw ever.


----------



## a1Jim

I have no experiance with steel city tools but it's good to hear positive things about them.


----------



## Shrub

I bought this saw 3 months ago with the 12 inch riser. It works much better than my old Craftsman saw. I added a nice resaw blade from Highland Woodworking and it eats through the wood easily. I am having some issues with the blade wandering when resawing taller boards. More reading by me will hopefully cure this.


----------



## BTKS

Have had mine since Jan 09. Love the saw, just added the 6in riser block. Moves blade length to 105in, commonly available blade. Re-sawed some 6in wide cotton wood. No challenge for the saw, need to try some oak and hickory. I re-sawed narrow hickory nicely without the block, can't see why that would change. Overall, I love the saw, not too sure what the advantage of the rack and pinon guide adjustment. I tend to let go the wheel and it slams down on the granite top. Either need to tighten the set screw or pay attention. I have not used the higher speed setting yet. Too lazy to change and I think the lower speed is better suited to my experience level. Hope this helps someone make a choice. BTKS


----------



## HickoryHill

I've had this for several years but it doesn't get heavily used in my shop. It probably needs a good going thru to get it setup just right. My biggest beef is the blade changing….......it's horrible. I have a Kreg fence on it and you have to fight the door everytime to change a blade. EDIT: After looking, I guess I could cut the Kreg Fence down, since I will never be able to use the length they give you. At least with this saw.

I also have the 6" riser on mine and the top edge of the black blade guard rubs at the top, to the point shavings come off. Their is no adjust to fix it, that I can see.


----------



## CraigR1

Does anyone know where to find a replacement quick release handle? The hole where then squeeze pin goes has worn out and the handle is difficult to operate. Thjanks


----------

